# Skeeter Pee ready to pitch yeast?



## Neviawen (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,
I started my second batch of Skeeter Pee. I can't wait until some in finally drinkable. If all goes well it should be ready for Memorial Day to kick off the summer. 
My first batch is racked and sitting in the carboy bubbling away.
My second batch is on it way but I have not yet pitched yeast. It has been sitting in the primary for about 48-72 hours so that the sufites can escape. Instead of drape a towel over the top (like I did for the first batch) I have the lid to the primary bucket sitting on top but it isn't pushed down tight. There is a grommet hole drilled into the top of the lid but I do not have an air lock on so that there is somewhere for the sulphites to go. 
So my questions are:
Do you guys think that it has aired out enough so that I can add the yeast or should I wait another day or so to be sure the sulphites are gone? I wasn't sure if it would air out right if all of the surface of the liquid isn't exposed to fresh air like the towel method. 

Kate


----------



## Neviawen (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess I'll just give it a try.. Worst thing is it kills off the yeast as soon as it goes in, right?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 12, 2012)

For insurance, you can give it a good whipping with a whisk. That'll drive off preservatives and allow some air into the must for the yeast to use. Then pitch the yeast on top. When I do it this way, I use two packets of yeast so that I get a faster start. The sooner and faster it starts, the sooner you'll be enjoying it.


----------



## Neviawen (Apr 13, 2012)

That's what I'll do. I am going to pitch the yeast tonight. Thank for the help, Lon!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 14, 2012)

Yea, what Lon said! ^ I always just set the lid on top.


----------



## TicinoVintner (Apr 19, 2012)

Seeing how everyone is always whipping O2 into the carboy does one even need an air lock?


----------

